# The Opportunity, use it or lose it.



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 1, 2004)

I guess this one belongs here...

The film. It's going to cause much controversy. Now we can argue all day long back and forth as to its possible second commandment violations and its inconsistencies.

I think I know of something that both sides can agree on and work together on. If we don't, then we show that we only desire strife.

Both sides agree that there are inconsistencies and theological errors in this film that should be addressed. Should we keep the inconsistencies between us and let it become a trivia for us? Or should be address the issues and seek to resolve them so the unknowing can be better taught the gospel.

Like we said before. This is an opportunity, not a tool. Let us take advantage if it.

Should the film be entirely accurate? Could it be? I say no on both counts? Why? Do you think God would want it all wrapped up in a nice little carnal appeasement and give excuse for us to stop preaching the Gospel? IF this film was totally accurate in every detail, then would people be encouraged to search the Scriptures? Would people even need to exhaustively research the matter?

God uses everything to His glory, we will all attest to that. Had He not wanted this film out, it wouldn't be out. This does not mean that He endorses it, but it does mean that He will use it towards His glory. A stumbling block of sorts to some, a possible peak of interest for others. Perhaps He will use this to drive folks to hear the Gospel while it drives others from it.

Now having said that. What is the ultimate tragedy of this whole affair? Is it an incorrect representation of Christ, or is it the lack of the brethren trying to come together and try to correctly portray the truth, Many people are going to watch this no matter how much we plead them not to. We need to be prepared to correct misconception brought about and not doing so is a failure to us all. 


Are we going to come together and reason? The ones who have seen it have first hand knowledge of whets in the film? They can better speak of what is incorrect. (Sure some may feel its perfect representation we don't need their opinion as it's fairly tainted). But there are some here who have seen it and seem prepared to speak the truth.

God gave us an opportunity. Now they question is. What are we going to do with it?


----------



## knight4christ8 (Mar 2, 2004)

*I think that I understand what you are saying.*

Just to make sure though. 

God hates homosexuality (and I believe this is worse than that! - humanly speaking). God will use it for his glory. But we should speak out against the blatant heresy that is proclaimed. 

If we trust the Catholic Church to properly portray the True Gospel, then why are we protestant?

Knight


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2004)

[quote:4ff11cb8c1] Are we going to come together and reason? The ones who have seen it have first hand knowledge of whets in the film? They can better speak of what is incorrect. (Sure some may feel its perfect representation we don't need their opinion as it's fairly tainted). But there are some here who have seen it and seem prepared to speak the truth. [/quote:4ff11cb8c1]
We don't need to see the movie to be prepared to speak. And yes, it is an opportunity to share the true gospel. People's interests are peaked. But I will go back to the Word for that purpose to share with others not rely on or endorse the movie.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 3, 2004)

[quote:a67f145ffb]_Originally posted by puritansailor
We don't need to see the movie to be prepared to speak. And yes, it is an opportunity to share the true gospel. People's interests are peaked. But I will go back to the Word for that purpose to share with others not rely on or endorse the movie. [/quote:a67f145ffb]

We certainly dont need to endorse the movie, and definitely not rely upon it. But I thought perhaps with the help from those who have seen it, we could properly addres the issues it brings. They who have seen it, know exactly what has been mishandled._


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 3, 2004)

[quote:c07be9421f][i:c07be9421f]Originally posted by knight4christ8[/i:c07be9421f]
Just to make sure though. 

God hates homosexuality (and I believe this is worse than that! - humanly speaking). God will use it for his glory. But we should speak out against the blatant heresy that is proclaimed. 

If we trust the Catholic Church to properly portray the True Gospel, then why are we protestant?

Knight [/quote:c07be9421f]

We should always speak out against heresy and sin. God will use any and all means that He desires to bring about His glory, and many times He uses the folly of man. 

Homosexuality is wrong for sure, but there are some who used to be of that persuasion who could aid in addressing the issues of homosexuality. They know something we do not, they may have a better understanding of how to handle the problem and how to address the issue in a way that some need to hear.

Just like with the &quot;movie&quot; they who have seen it, will undoubtedly know more of its inconsistencies and problem thst we who chose to be ignorant of it. (not that being ignorant of a subject is always bad, there are many subjects that I wish I were ignorant of)


----------

